
Multi-process vs. multi-threaded port scanner – I like threaded better I think - rootVIII
https://github.com/rootVIII/port_scanner
======
rootVIII
The multiprocess one runs faster on local loopback... however when scanning a
host on my private LAN the threaded version runs a lot faster!

